# Vodaphone announces iPhone availability and prices



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

14th January - http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/iphone/


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

My current Voda contract ends on the 7th of Jan 
Have to see which of the 3 main networks are doing the best deal.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Another vendor and still no real price drop. 

The iPhone "want it" tax is still too high for me to drop my nokia.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That Mr Apple or whatever his name is that invented the Iphone must have just about enough in the bank to retire now!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

on the phone to them now about upgrading to the iphone lol...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> on the phone to them now about upgrading to the iphone lol...


Well, VF have just lost me as a customer.

I've got 9 months left but was assured in-store that there would be no problem upgrading, but on-line and speaking to CS on the phone I can't u/g 'til July at the earliest.

Spoke to CS who put me through to the upgrade/retentions dept when I said they had just lost me as a customer. I explained that I know I'm in a contract and am not looking to get out of it and would expect a new iPhone (or any phone) contract to be 18 months *plus* the remainder of my existing contract, i.e. I'd pay 18-month contract price for a 27-month contract.

Nope, can't do that, but I can buy off my existing contract with a 1-month discount. OK, I'm paying £15/month so £120, I'd consider that - but I get a 50% discount (should be £30) because I didn't get a new handset when I renewed but I won't get the discount if I buy out of the contract, so £240 WTF!!!!

So, they get 8 months payment in advance at no cost to them, i.e. no minutes or texts will come out of that, plus they get me on a new 18-month contract at a higher tariff, yet they wouldn't budge.

The girl said that there is a new iPhone coming out in August (I said allegedly but she insisted it was fact - hmmm) so if I waited I could get the new model. I pointed out that if I waited that long I'd only have to wait another couple of months then I'd be free of any contract and could go to any network. She reckoned that theirs are the best tariffs - only one with unlimited texts - even though I pointed out that I never get anywhere near my current tariff of 150mins and 500 texts. Still wouldn't budge.

Am I missing something here, or are VF being dumb? Seems to me that it would be to their advantage to charge me £120 and let me take a new contract thereby keeping me as a customer for at least another 18 months? As it is I will move to another network just for the hell of it.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

parish said:


> Well, VF have just lost me as a customer.
> 
> I've got 9 months left but was assured in-store that there would be no problem upgrading, but on-line and speaking to CS on the phone I can't u/g 'til July at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Exactly same problem for me...My contract is until august but can upgrade in may...So I said well if I get an 18 month Iphone contract and add the remainder of my contract onto it, so 24 months @ 18 month prices. But they ''can't'' do that!! :wall:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Exactly same problem for me...My contract is until august but can upgrade in may...So I said well if I get an 18 month Iphone contract and add the remainder of my contract onto it, so 24 months @ 18 month prices. But they ''can't'' do that!! :wall:


I'm going to visit a store over the Xmas hols and see if I can sort something - the girl I spoke to hinted that store managers have some discretion to do deals when I mentioned I'd been told u/ging would not be a problem.

Failing that, I'll write (pen and paper) to the CS Manager, explaining everything and making it clear that they *will* lose me as a customer when my existing contract runs out.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

parish said:


> I'm going to visit a store over the Xmas hols and see if I can sort something - the girl I spoke to hinted that store managers have some discretion to do deals when I mentioned I'd been told u/ging would not be a problem.
> 
> Failing that, I'll write (pen and paper) to the CS Manager, explaining everything and making it clear that they *will* lose me as a customer when my existing contract runs out.


let me know how it goes....and say that you can get one other customer signed up for a bit longer aswel


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> let me know how it goes....and say that you can get one other customer signed up for a bit longer aswel


My mobile rang as I was driving home. The missed call was an 0845 number; called it back and got a recorded message saying VF had tried to contact me for a courtesy call and maybe they would ring back. Coincidence that happening two hours after I told them they had lost my custom? They haven't called back yet...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

PaulGTI said:


> Another vendor and still no real price drop.
> 
> The iPhone "want it" tax is still too high for me to drop my nokia.


But much better deals looking at that from Vodaphone vs O2 and Orange with unlimited texts thrown in. Hopefully the others will have to respond on that front.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> That Mr Apple or whatever his name is that invented the Iphone must have just about enough in the bank to retire now!


Its actually a british guy who's the senior vice president of industrial design at Apple who can be credited with many of the iconic apple designs such as the imac using the translucent plastic, powerbook and macbooks and ipod and iphones. He's called Jonathan Ive, pretty impressive career after studying industrial design at Northumbria uni. I'm sure you read all about him at uni with studying product design.... 

On a different note, no surprises Voda aint offering much different from the rest.


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

My experience of both Orange and Vodafone is that neither of them care about customer loyalty. SWMBO had been a VF customer for well over 10 years, had never missed a payment, upgraded every 12 months (anyone remember 12 month contracts?) and when she tried to upgrade 18 months ago, they just weren't interested in providing a competitive deal. I was with Orange and have a similar story. At the moment we're both with Orange but both of us are due upgrades in the next few months and will basically tart ourselves to resellers so that we get a decent tariff, a decent handset and a decent "freebie" - last time I got a 26" 1080p Tv and SWMBO got an iPod Touch.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's really good. Better tarrifs the. O2 and orange IMO


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

but the vodafone tarriff doesn't give you unlimited internet, just 1GB worth.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> but the vodafone tarriff doesn't give you unlimited internet, just 1GB worth.


The others may say unlimited but they have a Fair Usage Policy which limits them to 750MB IIRC


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been due an upgrade since October and have a Iphone on VF coming Jan 15th approx. I was quite pleased with the deal I got but I don't have much time to shop around and VF used to be the only network with 'good' coverage at home. My mobile is used mainly for work and I just can't afford the time or the hassle changing networks - if any of them finally got better in my area. 
I hope it's as good as my Blackberry :speechles


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

parish?? That call you got would've been a follow up electronic customer satisfaction questionaire, VF send them out randomly when you've phoned them lately.

BUT........... you never know!! ;-)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

griffin1907 said:


> parish?? That call you got would've been a follow up electronic customer satisfaction questionaire, VF send them out randomly when you've phoned them lately.
> 
> BUT........... you never know!! ;-)


They rang back, but it wasn't a questionnaire, it was just to see if I knew anyone on PAYG as they have a £10 SIM-only deal (which actually sounded quite good).

Anyway, I've come up with an idea to put to VF and see if they'll play ball.

If her son gets into the Army in Jan the gf is moving and she'll take over my existing contract - she can't get a VF signal where she lives so no good if she doesn't move - and I'll take out a new iPhone contract *but only* if VF will move my existing number onto the new contract and move the gf's current number onto the existing one. Can't see any technical reason why they couldn't.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Will be upgrading when mine runs out in a few months


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

parish said:


> The others may say unlimited but they have a Fair Usage Policy which *limits* them to 750MB IIRC


It may state as 750MB as a recommended amount but O2 def don't *limit* it. I know a number of peope who have done more than that in a month without any hint of hastle from O2


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Well just orderd my iPhone on VF, spoke to a guy at customer services, couldn't have been more helpful if he'd have tried, friendly, polite, talking about current affairs and hobbies etc whilst waiting for stuff to clear, brilliant service. 

Now i've just got to wait until January 14th for it to be delivered. Only 3 weeks i guess


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> Well just orderd my iPhone on VF, spoke to a guy at customer services, couldn't have been more helpful if he'd have tried, friendly, polite, talking about current affairs and hobbies etc whilst waiting for stuff to clear, brilliant service.
> 
> Now i've just got to wait until January 14th for it to be delivered. Only 3 weeks i guess


i bet he was friendly as it was a simple upgrade?
no hassle same prices as online?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i bet he was friendly as it was a simple upgrade?
> no hassle same prices as online?


Yep no hassle, same as online price. no bull****.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> parish said:
> 
> 
> > Well, VF have just lost me as a customer.
> ...


OK, an update on this - I'm getting my iPhone on, or just after, the 14th 

I posted about this on the eForums on the VF website. There are VF CS people on there who pick up stuff like this and sort it for you. I got a call from a very nice lady in the Retentions Dept. (the ones with the autority to do deals to keep your custom). The end result is that I'm getting an 18-month contract that starts in Sept. when my existing one runs out and the remainder of my current contract is added on - so I end up with a 27-month contract.

That wasn't my preferred option; I wanted to buy off the remainder of my current contract but at the discounted price I pay for not having taken a new handset but she said it was company policy that early terminations are always based on the full price (although they do give a 25% discount) and even she couldn't override that.

She also said that if I were to take that option then I couldn't keep my number as they are not allowed - by law apparently - to port numbers internally - not quite sure how that works as surely it would be the same as getting to the end of one contract and taking out a new one, but anyway, I tried and this was the best I could get.

Didn't really want a 27-month contract but I suppose if I'd waited until my current contract ends, then take an iPhone, the nett result would be nore or less the same (except by then I would possibly be able to get the rumoured new iPhone). All in all not a bad result, oh and because I'm an existing custoner I don't have to pay the £239 up-front and they will ship it to my work address, plus she e-mailed me the code to unlock my current phone to save me having to go into a store. Only down-side seems to be that I won't get the free VF to VF calls that are being offered with pre-orders as mine isn't actually pre-ordered, they will process it manually, but that won't really make any difference to me as the iPhone contract has 300 mins and I never get anywhere near the 150 mins of my current contract.

And one final bonus, the gf is going to buy my iPod Touch for her son's birthday - result :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally I would have waited the extra 5 months for the new phone than locking myself into a 27 month contract, almost 3 iphones will comes out int he time your have that contract


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Personally I would have waited the extra 5 months for the new phone than locking myself into a 27 month contract, almost 3 iphones will comes out int he time your have that contract


True, but that's always the case with technology you've got to take the plunge and buy at some point and accept that it'll be yesterday's technology within a few months.

The other thing is that I'm not bothered about always having the latest and greatest. I've had my current k810i for 27 months now and if it wasn't for VF getting the iPhone I wouldn't be bothered about changing it (it was only after i bought an iPod Touch that I decided I wanted an iPhone).


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Which Iphone did you get in the end, 16g or 32g?

Remember, after 9 months you can change your tariff, no matter how long your contract.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just as an alternative guys.

I got a second hand iPhone 3G and Jailbreaked it. I was 'upgraded' to an N97 a while back and Voda basically stole £400 from me and took 4 months to give it back.

Mazuma Mobile will give me £195 for the N97, the iPhone cost me £230. So i now have an iPhone for £35 (and i'm on a non-iPhone contract which means my minutes, texts and internet are all excellent). I also have some other old phones i can trade in against it. 

Vodafone can suck my balls. The iPhone is brilliant but there is no way i'm going to be held to ransom for a fortune to get one. The 3G is all i'll ever need. I'm not paying Vodafone for it. (it's insured if it breaks btw).


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Clark said:


> That Mr Apple or whatever his name is that invented the Iphone must have just about enough in the bank to retire now!


Steve Jobs runs Apple, well he did, till he got Cancer, I think he may still do run or over see the company..

Not sure about the iphone, but the ipod was designed by a British guy..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Its actually cheaper to get an Iphone on a Pay as you go Tariff, just more upfront..

I believe Apple set the tariffs, hence why no one, or very few are getting discounts..

The new Iphone is out in July..


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gids64 said:


> Which Iphone did you get in the end, 16g or 32g?


32GB - it was only £60 more than the 16GB and I've almost filled my 8GB Touch so I figured that over 27 months (or even 18) I'd fill a 16GB. Plus, not having to pay off my current contract, or pay up-front for the iPhone, made it more affordable.



Gids64 said:


> Remember, after 9 months you can change your tariff, no matter how long your contract.


Thanks :thumb:

My iPhone contract has 300 mins and unlimited texts yet apart from one exceptional month I've never got anywhere near the 500 texts and 150 mins of my current contract and I can't see my call and text usage changing just because it's an iPhone TBH.


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Jobs is on the Board at Apple, he's also on the board and 50% stake holder in Pixar/Disney Animation. Safe to say he's worth a few Quid. As too is the Brit who designed the IPhone.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

qstix said:


> Its actually cheaper to get an Iphone on a Pay as you go Tariff, just more upfront..


Yeah, I considered waiting until Apple offer VF PAYG iPhones and just using my current SIM in it since I want to keep my existing number. Depends on whether the VF PAYG tariff requires a minimum top-up per month. Still, the up-front cost was too high for me (although I guess paying a few months Credit Card interest wouldn't add that much to it).


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

check your banks for insuring the iphone, Barclays insure them for £5 a month


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ive had my iphone on vodafone pay as you talk since last September,no problems:thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

was supposed to get my tarriff changed over today to the iphone? I was told i would get this done a week before it was due (14th) and i would also get an email. 

Nothing. 

I want my Iphone!!! hah


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Got it through the post today  bang on time. 

Haven't put it down yet!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I cant wait till Three starts selling the Iphone


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Why, do you like Indian call centres?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Russ and his BM said:


> Why, do you like Indian call centres?


never been put through to an indian call centre.
i find Three to be a very good company, ive tried most networks and three are the best so far, been with them 3 years on contract, renewing each year and never had a problem. when i have spoken to them its always a british call centre


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been with 3 for about 2 years, but it must be their accents then!


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Gids64 said:


> Remember, after 9 months you can change your tariff, no matter how long your contract.


I can tell you that isn't the case with Vodafone.. The tariff you take at the start you have to keep for the length of the contract..

Nes


----------

